# Derelict House, Sawbridgeworth Herts - Aug 2011



## Madaxe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone.
This is my first report here so don't bust my balls.
The details on this place are non existent as I can't find anything, but the person that told me about it said that they thought it used to be something to do with the River Nursery? I couldn't find this place anywhere else on the forums but please let me know if I've missed it, or if you know anything else about it. The only reason I'm putting it here is because it is a house in a residential area and doesn't look like a business building despite what I have been told. Correct me if I'm wrong.

The pictures are crappy as it was a rushed visit after a trip to the North Weald Redoubt and it was pitch black with only the built-in flash. 
Basically a hip shot of each room on the way out to give you an idea. I'll take another trip at some point and get some better pictures.
I couldn't get an outside shot as it was too dark and the building is submerged in overgrowth. Might be able to get a better view of it in daylight next time.




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr




Sawbridgeworth, Herts by Samuel Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## nelly (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice first report matey. I'm just down the road but I don't know of this place.

What did you think of the redoubt? The front buildings with the graffiti are pretty colorful.


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 8, 2011)

nelly said:


> Nice first report matey. I'm just down the road but I don't know of this place.
> 
> What did you think of the redoubt? The front buildings with the graffiti are pretty colorful.



Thanks Nelly,

I'd be happy to show you. It's only 5 minutes walk from my front door.
If not let me know and I'll let you know where it is. Think I can trust you seeing as I have read your posts on pretty much every urbex forum I have ever seen! 

I've been to the redoubt a few times now. It's quite an impressive place even with the state of it there now.
Love the tunnels and that burnt out car is actually quite a nice addition.

I'll upload a couple of pictures I've taken at some point. It's just been done to death!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish I could take 'hip shots' like that! Beautiful take on it mate!


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 9, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I wish I could take 'hip shots' like that! Beautiful take on it mate!



Cheers mate.
Don't be so modest! I've seen your work all over the shop. I'm pretty sure you could take a picture in the dark with the lens cap on and it be stunning.
Your Pripyat work is outstanding by the way.


----------



## urbanisle (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice pics. A quick lick of paint and its ready to move in


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 9, 2011)

A good 1st report. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 9, 2011)

nelly said:


> Nice first report matey. I'm just down the road but I don't know of this place.
> 
> What did you think of the redoubt? The front buildings with the graffiti are pretty colorful.



It was definitely colourful when we went Nelly


----------



## nelly (Aug 9, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Thanks Nelly,
> 
> I'd be happy to show you. It's only 5 minutes walk from my front door.
> If not let me know and I'll let you know where it is. Think I can trust you seeing as I have read your posts on pretty much every urbex forum I have ever seen!



Ah yes, I am a bit of a report whore 

I'd love to visit the place with you Mr Axe. Let me get the (overdue) birth of my daughter out of the way and I should be allowed to have my splore pass back!!! 




Priority 7 said:


> It was definitely colourful when we went Nelly



Ha!!!! Mr P7 is referring to the fact that there was a porn shoot going on at the redoubt when we got there, a skinny bearded man who looked like a stunt double for ZZ Top was shooting off shots of some peroxide bint who dived under her coat when we walked in 

Took us 25 minutes to roll Mr P7's tongue back in his mouth!!!


----------



## Madaxe (Aug 10, 2011)

nelly said:


> Ah yes, I am a bit of a report whore
> 
> I'd love to visit the place with you Mr Axe. Let me get the (overdue) birth of my daughter out of the way and I should be allowed to have my splore pass back!!!



Sounds good... And congratulations! 



nelly said:


> Ha!!!! Mr P7 is referring to the fact that there was a porn shoot going on at the redoubt when we got there, a skinny bearded man who looked like a stunt double for ZZ Top was shooting off shots of some peroxide bint who dived under her coat when we walked in
> 
> Took us 25 minutes to roll Mr P7's tongue back in his mouth!!!



Haha! Excellent.
I am fairly sure I know who that was from the descriptions actually.
I've been asked to do a couple of fetish shoots there so if you ever see a big bearded man shooting pictures of mostly naked woman then just come over and join in! 

Thanks Priority 7, Em-Ux and urbanisle


----------



## nelly (Aug 10, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> I've been asked to do a couple of fetish shoots there so if you ever see a big bearded man shooting pictures of mostly naked woman then just come over and join in!



Cool!!! Just give me the date and time and I'll make sure that my batteries are charged up!!!


----------

